# Brakes



## tunwno (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello,

Hope everyone is having a good day.

Typically I change the brakes myself on my 2012 Chevy Cruze. I've ntocied ever since the factory brakes that the front passenger brake pads wear out quicker then my driver side. To be more specific the inner pad wear out really bad comparing to the outer pad. Per routine inspection when I take my car to get service, they say that the brake pads are wearing out evenly, but I find that hard the believe being that I take them off myself and see that's not the case. 

Being that I've personally only replaced my brakes twice, I never considered to flush and replace the brake fluid til I tackle this next project. But my question would be, being that the inner pad is wearing out faster then the outer pad, will anyone think that it's a problem with the caliper? Or am I getting ahead of myself and should just flush and put new brake fluid and see how the brakes react this time around? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Back!:welcome:

I would look at this thread, How-To: Replace Front Brake Pads & Rotors to make sure you have installed them correctly. I know from experience that if every thing is not fully seated, etc. the pads can wear unevenly and the Napa parts by me anyways will not honor the lifetime pad warranty if they are not even.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Uneven pad wear is usually a sign of a stuck caliper. I would put a new caliper on.


----------



## tunwno (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Sounds like the guide pins are stuck. I always pull them out and lubricate them when I change brake pads to prevent this from happening. Also make sure the boots on them are not torn which will allow dirt and debris to get in and cause problems.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

mechguy78 said:


> Sounds like the guide pins are stuck. I always pull them out and lubricate them when I change brake pads to prevent this from happening. Also make sure the boots on them are not torn which will allow dirt and debris to get in and cause problems.


I second this. It would certainly be cheaper than replacing the entire caliper; and If it doesn't work, then replacing the caliper is still an option.


----------

